# baby ratties in nh



## zoo_mom76 (Apr 10, 2008)

i am posting on behalf of a friend of mine-her rat had an oops litter...of nineteen! they are gorgeous-mom's a PEW, and dad is black and white...not sure of genders as of yet, but i am going to try and get some pics and check em out in the next week or so...she also has a new litter (one male evidently got mixed in with the females) but they are brand-new so i have no details...she's pretty overwhelmed (understandably!) and plans on going down to 3 ratties...i may take one or two f the boys, but if anyone's looking for some gorgeous ratties that need a good home, let me know-thanks!


----------

